# D300s Vs D800



## barfastic (May 3, 2012)

hey guys!

How are you all? 

Im in a slight dilemma, just got back some sort of tax return and i have a lumpsum of money burning holes in my pockets... and i figured it was time for an upgrade!

I currently own a D300s, and im mostly into Macro, Landscape and still life photography. 

I have the current lineup of lenses: 

Nikon 24-70 f2.8
Nikon 70-200 f2.8
Nikon 50mm f1.8
Nikon 10.5 f2.8
Tokina 11-16 f2.8
Sigma 150mm f2.8

And there are two scenarios at the moment... 

1) i trade my D300s, along with my Tokina 11-16, and get me a D800 and the Nikon 16-35mmF/4G for wide angle shots

2) i keep my D300s and tokina 11-16 only for landscapes and shell out for a D800 body.

I think the first scenario is better, but i want to hear what you guys have to say... 

thanks in advance


----------



## mikeduk (May 3, 2012)

That's a tricky one. I'd say trade in the D300 but on saying that a second body does come in handy from time to time and a good quality DX is always nice to have.

If you've got the cash keep the D300..


----------



## jaomul (May 3, 2012)

I also think it is nice to have a second camera, so I would try hold onto the D300 also. You would still be well covered for wide angle with the 11-16 and I am sure if in 2 months you realize you are not using your D300 you could still sell it for what you would get for it now


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 3, 2012)

To me, its a very easy decision! I would simply trade the D300 and 11-16 lens for the D800 with 16-35. I would feel no need to keep a DX body with a 11-16 lens if I was getting a D800 tbh, not to mention the fact that you can also use the 11-16 on the D800. You did know that? The D800 can be used as a crop camera.


----------



## Heitz (May 3, 2012)

Just make sure you get the d800 before you unload your crop camera.  Looks line d800 orders may take a looooong time to fill.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 3, 2012)

Once you use the D800 you will forget you even own a D300


----------



## barfastic (May 4, 2012)

yeah, that was my plan... Trade off the D300s + 11-16 and get the D800 + 16-35.

I know they could work together as a crop frame, but it feels like taking a step back... Plus the 11-16 has been through alot. Its been to iceland, took a small dip in a semifrozen lake, spalshed by sea water, worked in near 50celsius environments... Its it time to retire!


----------



## Markw (May 4, 2012)

Well, I came from a D300s to a D800.  And I actually was lucky enough to get mine on the first shipment.  I would NEVER keep the D300s + 11-16 over the D800 + 16-35.  The main reason being the D800 is a LANDSCAPE camera (ya know, among other things.  But landscapes are something its exceptionally made for).  So, why would you keep a crop (albeit amazing crop camera) camera with a crop lens over getting the very best landscape camera with the very best UWA lens on the market?  I use my 11-16mm on my D800 at 16mm, but, should I run across enough cash, I would dump the amazing lens for the 14-24 in a heartbeat.  Why are you choosing the 16-35 over the 14-24, by the way?

It's simple:
The D800 can do everything the D300s can do (besides FPS), and do it better.
The D800 is a 15MP crop camera, should you need to hang onto that 11-16 for a while
*The 11-16 can be 100% usable at 16mm on the D800.
*The Nikon UWA lenses mentioned are simply better than the Tokina on the. D800 (even though the Tokina is the very best on DX).

If you're going to the D800, dump the D300s, Dump the 11-16.  Pick up a 14-24 or 16-35 (I'd suggest the former).
If you really need a second body, Nikon's coming out with some amazing new technology for the rest of 2012.  Just sit back, relax, and wait to see what is to come.  You'll probably see what is to come before you get the D800 in the mail anywho. 

Mark


----------



## SouthwestDreams (May 4, 2012)

For macros that sigma and the 300 are a pretty lethal combo.


----------



## Markw (May 6, 2012)

Agreed.  

Mark


----------

